# For anyone who wants hassle free IVF/egg donation treatment abroad- pls read!



## ClaireP

For anyone considering having IVF or egg donation treatment abroad then I cannot recommend Ruth Pellow highly enough!.  I had my first cycle at CERAM, but when I heard that she had left I decided that I would rather continue to put my faith in her. I knew that I could trust her to work with a clinic that would do everything in their and her power to get me pregnant. So SERUM, here I come!! 

As far as we were concerned she was CERAM and I suspect that they will sorely miss her. Their loss and your gain if you are considering going through a cycle of treatment.

She has literally been like a personal PA doing everything to make it all seem so easy – the best thing is you don’t have to wait for the clinic itself to get back to you with a query or to answer any silly questions or tell you your drug protocol – everything is done via Ruth so she is your point of contact to organise every part of your cycle and will fax letters here there and everywhere (in my case!) concerning my forthcoming donor egg cycle!!.  She is also very good at constantly reminding you about your schedule of pills!!! and what the next stage is! By the way - none of this is at any extra cost to yourselves either!!

Her level of understanding of what we are going through is slightly scary, but then she has been doing the job for over 17 years. She really cares about us as people and whilst her approach is always extremely professional, it is also very personable. Email her with a question and a reply is made within hours, if not minutes. This is 7 days a week as well, mind you, and not just normal working hours either. Her dedication and commitment to us is outstanding, as we know it will be for you too, and she manages to do all this just by phone and by email. 

If you want to look at her websites, they are fab. They are informative, welcoming and understandable. This can also be said of Ruth who will do her utmost to put things in laymans terms, rather than techno-speak!

So, thank you Ruth for helping to make a stressful journey a great deal smoother and more enjoyable. The service that you provide is invaluable and I would recommend you to anyone.  Huge praise for an absolute Angel!!!

Love Claire x


----------



## bluebell

Brilliant stuff Claire !
Thanks for posting this !
I have never been at a clinic that Ruth has been involved with, but nevertheless she has still always been there for me !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## salsa3786

Hi

Could you please let me know the details of which cliinic Ruth is based at with an e mail address and tel no please.

Thank you


----------



## Ruth

Hiyyah

I am mainly linked with SERUM in Athens.

See my website www.greeceivf.com and you can e-mail via there.

I am always happy to ring people to chat about things as well!!

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------

